# Help!! I scratched my stove top.



## Dana1 (Apr 15, 2009)

I used the s.o.s (green side) of my sponge when the stove was hot to scrub food off of it around a large burner. The stove is white and about ten years old. It seems to have scratched the paint off of it. I have done the same thing a lot of times and never had that happen. Is there anything I can do to fix the scratches. Any kind of paint I can use?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

If you are actually down to metal try some Appliance White Touch-up paint from an appliance shop.


----------



## fuster (Apr 13, 2009)

There are things you can do, but not something I can tell you in print and that you could go do it. 

You have to use a progressively finer abrasive (doing it in steps) and use one of several methods to work down to a very very fine polishing to finish it. I am reluctant to spell it out here because if you don't know what you are doing, you will make the problem worse. 

I would say if it bothers you to look at it, the best remedy for you will be to call a good appliance store (one that ONLY sells appliances) and ask them for a referral to whoever they use when their appliances arrive or are installed damaged. They have resources for these things, I guarantee, if you call the good places.


----------

